# Third Century Commentary on the Apocolypse



## JM (Oct 26, 2006)

> Victorinus is described as a chiliast by Jerome, and as the last statements include a nonchiliast statement, there is a strong case that this work has been altered at some point to a more amillennial view.





> Victorinus sees the removal of the church before the trumpet and vials.



http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0712.htm


----------

